# what brand of LED lights should I buy?



## boxcar (Oct 16, 2005)

assembling my guide this weekend since it won't sell and was wondering what LED rope lights are the best to buy.

boxcar


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

I've never used them and have heard nothing positive about them. I know a couple of guys that have the ones made by Clam Corp but they do not like or use them. However, I've never used them so I can only speak from what I've heard.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bought one recently do not know the brand name. I hooked it up to my vex battery and let it run. It ran for 6 hours and was still going when I shut it off. Gave decent light in a very confined area which should work inside a portable. I know that it would give enough light for fishing.

In looking at my house I can see that some small plastic spring clamps will be the best for securing it. I also know that it should be as warm as possible to open up! I wanted to see how flexible it was so I had it outside before working with it. I do believe the air temp was in the low teens at the time.


----------

